# Zeno Triple Date Moonphase



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nicely shot Paul, The dial engraving looks real nice.

The only thing I don't like about the watch is the number 9, looks out of place, but otherwise









Is it a proper moonphase, looks like it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice picture Paul, keep 'em coming please.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mine has a differnt face


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow! What a lovely timepiece









I am green







I like the shot from the side, shows case design and the wonderful dial and hands!

This is one of my "fav" moon phases!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Nicely shot Paul, The dial engraving looks real nice.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the watch is the number 9, looks out of place, but otherwise
> 
> ...


 6 and 12 also - should have been nade as an 'eater' IMHO. Very nice watch, however. I've been eyeing more than a few vintage versions of the triple date moonphase, looking for something in good nick at a reasonable price. Might be better to look for something like this.


----------

